# دورات مجانيه



## hggm (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا اسمى كريم متولى اعمل لدى شركه مارس العالميه واقوم بتدريب كل الدورات الاتيه بالشركه واحب ان بتريب الاعظاء على هذه التدريبات هذه التدريبا ت هى خلاصه عمل سنوات فى التدريب واتى اسماء الدورات التى اقوم بتدريبها 


واذا كنت تحب ان تاخذ اى من هذه الدورات الرجاء ارسال رساله الى ال***** الخاص بى وهو 
hggm1999*************
وللعلم كل هذه الدورات مجانيه 
التدريبات الاتيه خاصه بالجوده والاداره 
leadership &TEAM WORK
PMP
OSHA
Advanced Project Management Topics Workshop (Workshop 5)
SixSigma 
FTQ 

TRS
GMP
MOS 
معد برنامج BACK IN TRACK
5ٍٍS
مدرب لشهاده الهاسب 
مدرب لشهاده الايزو 
ولى عده تدرييبات فى ادارة الوقت ـ ادارة الازمات ــ تحليل الاعطال ــ كيف تعد مقابله شخصيه 
اما بالنسبه للتدريبات الفنيه 
الصيانه الوقائيه والذاتيه 
طرق حل المشكلات بطريقه التحليل
CNC 
تشغيل معادن 
اللحام والتشكيل 
الرسم الهندسى ثلاثى الابعاد 


وهذا ال hggm1999 @ hotmail .com وهذا رقم الجوال الخاص بى 0020121231959

لقد قمت مع احد مسؤلى جمعيه رساله الخيريه بعمل حسبه للدورات التى سوف اقوم باعطائها فكانت بحوالى 4 مليون جنيه ...............بجد مش هزار 
واتمنى انى الاقى رد على هذا الموضوع لانى مستغرب لانى عايز اعمل الخير بس مش لاقى ناس ولا لاقى مكان لعمل الخير 



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عبده (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم 
اشكرك على شعورك الطيب 
والله الموفق لما فيه الخير 
وقريبا سوف يتم أتصال بك أنشاء الله


----------



## ahmedhamdy (20 أبريل 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم.
أحب أشترك فى الدورات المتاحة , أرجوا قبولى.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس التحكم (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
بس انا ملاحظ انك مش داخل باسم يدل على شخصيتك
يايت يكون فيه تفسير لكده
شكرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (27 أبريل 2008)

طيب أخبرنا أخونا الفاضل عن البلد التى تعيش فيها ومكان هذه الدورات


----------



## ابا قدامة (28 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل بالطبع ارغب في ان اشترك بهذه الدورات وال***** الخاص بي هو doooooha @ y a h o o . c o m
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وللعلم انا من مصر واعتقد انك كذلك من مصر ان شاء الله


----------



## م عبد اللطيف (28 أبريل 2008)

يا اخونا الكريم يبدو انك لم تبحث بشكل جيد


----------



## صابرالجبالى (9 مايو 2008)

والله مجهود رائع ومبادره غير طبيعيه فى زمن يقتصر كل شخص لنفسه ماتعلم اما للكسب المادى او التفرد على الاخرين جازاك الله كل خير وانا على العموم مهتم جدا ونفسى اتعلم cnc ياريت لو تقدر تفدنى وشكر اخوك صابر الجبالى من الاسكندريه


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جزيل ........................
بس ارجو من حضرتك حتى يكون كلامك قريب الى المصدقية ان تعرفنا اكثر عنك وان تدلنا على الطريقة التى بها نستطيع الاستفادة ولك من جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

>>سبحان الله وبحمده<<​


----------



## احـــــــمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

استاذ كريم انا احمد سعيد انا بحاول اكلمك ومش عارف اوصلك يلريت تكلمني رقمي مع حضرتك


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (24 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت اذا كان الموضوع بجد تقولنا على مكان الدورات وترد على استفسارات اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم :
جزاك الله خير ....
أريد أن أستفسر عن دورة ال Cnc
ودورة تشغيل ا لمعادن ..... ما هي النقاط الرئيسة في هاتين الدورتين ؟؟


----------



## حمدى 12 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

نحب ان تاخذ اى من هذه الدورات الرجاء وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بلال زبيب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عندما ترغب في شيء لدرجة أنك تستعد لإتمامه مهما تطلب منك الأمر فثق أنك سوف تنجح
إن الأفراد الأكثر نجاحاً هم من تتوافر لديهم الرغبة لتحقيق أمر مهم مهما تطلب ذلك من تضحيات.


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## النجمة المتألقة (21 فبراير 2009)

أنا كمان حابي اشترك بهالدورات بس ماني عرفاني كيف وحابي اتعلم كلشي بخص الحاسوب


----------



## shiama (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد ان استفسر عن ال cnc 
ياريت معلومات اكتر عن محتويات القرص


----------



## waelatwiya (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراا ويجهلهفى ميزان حسناتك
انا اريد الاشتراك معك 0103663772
0111123040


----------



## osama abdelhamid (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارغب فى تسجيل اسمى فى قرص OSHA
اريد معرفه تكاليف هذا القرص
[email protected]
0020125686029


----------



## malaksameh (25 مايو 2009)

Advanced Project Management Topics Workshop (Workshop 5)
SixSigma
أنا مهتم بهذة الكورسات أرجو المساعدة 
[email protected]


----------



## shobedo (19 مايو 2010)

انا عبدالله يوسف مهندس ميكانيكا واخدت كورس اوشا مع كريم متولي وهو شاب فيه خير جامد وجاهز انه يعطي الكورسات بدون اي مقابل وفي استفاده قويه جدا وانا بشكره جدا والكلام جد جدا ويارت لو في هيئه او مكان نتفق معاه علي باقي الكورسات


----------

